
Comcast CEO to angry customers: It’s not me, it’s you - praneshp
http://www.vox.com/business-and-finance/2015/12/15/10161100/brian-roberts-comcast-bad?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=voxdotcom&utm_content=tuesday
======
epalmer
I had comcast xfinity tv and internet for 14 years. Month after month I had
reliability problems. I replaced the cable modems. I replaced splitters
frequently. The techs came to my house and said something was wrong but they
had no idea how to fix it. So I went to Verizon FIOS with TV, Digital Voice
(Phone), Internet for 6+ months. No problems and 2x the speed of Internet
downloads. So no mister CEO it is not that I don't want to pay for the
service. I want what I pay for.

